# Foods That Heal



## valscookbook (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what I do for colds:

Juicing garlic and lemon together will rid a cold quick ( one garlic clove to one lemon) 

Best preparation if no Juicer handy is to cut away the lemon skin.  Place the lemon flesh in a blender along with one clove of garlic and about 6oz to 7 oz of water (preferably cold)  

Surprisingly the garlic is not that pungent with lemon.  Do this every day till you start to feel better.


Juicing garlic and parsley will do the trick too. 

Val


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 28, 2008)

Echinacea tea (real leaves, not the bags) has been working very very well for me.


----------



## valscookbook (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, Echinacea tea is good too. I've done that before.

Another item that helps with winter blues as well as summer allegeries is Peppermint Oil (100% oil).   Just a touch will open your passage way.  Too much will do just the opposite.  It's a great smell.

Guess what, a bonus feature of Peppermint Oil is, it is a natural pesticide.  It kills bugs, no joke.  I spray it on every bug I see and it has not failed in killing it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2008)

> Do this every day till you start to feel better.


 
The common cold is caused by a virus - actually one of about 100 different strains can cause it, rhinovirus is the most common accounting for about 30-50% of all cases. There is no cure for a virus. Actually - there is a way to kill a virus ... inceneration.

All you can do for a cold is to relieve the symptoms until it runs its couse and dies on its own (usually 3-7 days depending on the causative virus).

Things that help relieve symptoms are hot liquids (the steam helps thin nasal congestion) and due to the proximity of the esophagus to the main bronchi - the warmth helps thin upper airway secretions (also works for people with COPD, asthma and early morning bronchial congestion) so mucus can be thinned, mobalized and expectorated (a polite way to say spit out).

A simple cup of tea with honey and lemon helps relieve symptoms. Actually, tea contains theophylline which is a bronchodilator.

The nearest thing to a cure is "chicken soup" ... and research is ongoing to find out why.

But - I love reading the old home remidies ... and trying to figure out what made them "work" or "appear" to work.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that if people have allergies to ragweed, marigolds, etc., they can also have an allergic reaction to echinacea and should consult their doctor before using it. Also, in the U.S., over-the-counter echinacea is a supplement and is not regulated by the FDA, so the amount of active ingredient varies by manufacturer.

http://rx.health.arizona.edu/echinacea.htm


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> A simple cup of tea with honey and lemon helps relieve symptoms.



Add a shot of whiskey to the tea and it will help you get some rest, too.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 29, 2008)

Constance said:


> Add a shot of whiskey to the tea and it will help you get some rest, too.


 
......and if that doesn't work, you just won't care! HA,HA!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

When I'm feelin' poorly, I always find a big bowl of chocolate fudge ripple ice cream always makes me feel better. Oh, and sometimes a couple shots of Kahlua poured over top are an added bonus.


----------



## Claire (Nov 14, 2008)

Mom's cold relief was in the form of ginger tea.  She'd take a teaspoon or so of dried, powdered ginger and put it in a cup.  Then would fill the cup with boiling water.  Another teaspoon of honey.  For my milk loving sisters, maybe some milk (I've always had an aversion to milk).  Stir.  Drink it down.  Keep stirring, because the dregs of that cup will make your eyes water.  I'm here to tell you, it clears your head and chest.


----------



## Mary Ellen Paquette (Nov 15, 2008)

What has worked for us is to eat pieces of Ginger every day.....Also, I never am out of OPC-3.

Kids suffering for ear aches...We always had them lay on our dog (we're breeders of GSD's)...when they they on the floor with their ears on her, they would always feel better....(It gives them some unconditional love from their furry four-leggers too!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

oh, goodness........there are so many out there.........if you're not allergic chamomile tea is great for menstrual cramps as well as a warm bath or microwaveable hot pad over your pelvic area...........my grandmother grew it in her garden........chopped ginger in boiling water and cooled is fantastic for dodgy stomachs.......said this before and will say it again.......pregnant women can take it for morning sickness as long as they clear it with their doctors first.........pregnant women shouldn't take ANYTHING whether it's natural, herbal, etc.........without clearing it with their doctors first.....they know you better than anyone.......I'll post others but I'm tired now and can't take caffeine..........


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 16, 2008)

A wee bit of chicken in chicken broth with several whole cloves of garlic simmered and sniffed regularly then some toast - smoosh the garlic cloves onto the toast, eat and drink the broth - rhino-virus will be frightened away as well  any vampires or other evil spirits....and your signifigant other  will leave you alone so that you can sleep as well!


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2008)

Got anything to heal the meniscus in my knee?


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

don't go anwhere near people and soak in some  epsom salts for about 30 minutes and then liberally spread some Ben Gay............if you have one of those heat wraps wrap that around your knee  ..............but not with the Ben Gay.......one or the other........keep your knee elevated, Alix.......as much as you can and stay off of it........if it doesn't get any better then go see your doctor.........


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2008)

Alix said:


> Got anything to heal the meniscus in my knee?


 

SO had this and here's what she did. It worked great!

Complain for months and months that your knee hurts, finally go to a doctor and have arthroscopic knee surgery. Then actuallly go to the physical therapist and do what you're told for exercises.

These old time remedys are great!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> SO had this and here's what she did. It worked great!
> 
> Complain for months and months that your knee hurts, finally go to a doctor and have arthroscopic knee surgery. Then actuallly go to the physical therapist and do what you're told for exercises.
> 
> These old time remedys are great!



I agree Andy!  Then you won't be going to the doctor for a full knee replacement and having even more exercises to do from the physio!  LOL!!!


----------



## Claire (Nov 17, 2008)

It isn't a food cure, but glucosimin/condroitin supplements have really done wonders for my knees, my husband's hip, and we're working on my geriatric dog.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah, those are really great long term helps............my hubby uses them and swears by them........


----------



## Claire (Nov 17, 2008)

For kids' ear-aches, make rice socks.  It is something they can curl up to that gives comfort.


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> SO had this and here's what she did. It worked great!
> 
> Complain for months and months that your knee hurts, finally go to a doctor and have arthroscopic knee surgery. Then actuallly go to the physical therapist and do what you're told for exercises.
> 
> These old time remedys are great!



OMG, LMAO!! Went to the Dr, went to physio. Now I'm sitting on my bum trying to heal WITHOUT the surgery.

Oh and I'm doing MSM. I might have to add the Glucosamine. I have just heard differing reports on them. Going to post another thread on this so I don't TOTALLY hijack this. 

OK, my time honored tip is for stings (wasp or bee) use the milky liquid from an onion on it and the pain is gone instantly.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 18, 2008)

wow something that makes me cry really works........ also ammonia works on insect bites and stings.......ever gotten zapped by a posionous asp?          I thought that I was going to die........called the poison center (yep, they give that kind of advice, too, in addition to whatever plant your toddler has ingested due to your 25 hour survelliance),


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 18, 2008)

The Poison Help hotline 1-800-222-1222 serves as a key medical information resource and helps reduce costly emergency room visits. 

Everyone should have that number in their cellphone and home phones.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> The Poison Help hotline 1-800-222-1222 serves as a key medical information resource and helps reduce costly emergency room visits.
> 
> Everyone should have that number in their cellphone and home phones.



I totally agree........my son was something else........the kid could not stop raising my blood pressure.........do you know how many times I went to that life line...............?????........he was forever putting stuff in his mouth........the one berry that was NOT poisonous he ingested.............even the poison control information center guy was impressed.....your son is amazing in what he picks to eat..........he knows what's lethal and what isn't.........


----------



## lgreen (Nov 20, 2008)

Alix said:


> Got anything to heal the meniscus in my knee?


hello all,
I use a supplement called "Zyflamend" made by New Chapter company in the USA. It has really helped my bad knee for over 5 years now. There is no operation for what ails me, so I had to search for a natural aid for the pain.

This product is a natural anti-inflammatory and has no side affects at all. 

I think you will find it a big help too!


----------

